# Case art



## onemhz (Mar 24, 2021)

I have a color laser printer, a Cricut, a wood shop full of tools and no artistic ability or idea how to use the tools to best create artwork to make my enclosures look good.
My first build I put some hammered bronze spray paint on it but I need to label the knobs and jacks and I wanted to put a name/design on it. Any suggestions on where to start? Like template files for photoshop or illustrator or Cricut designer or other tools to give me the boundaries/locations for the enclosure and knobs?
I know painting things on by hand would probably be much simpler but I have terrible handwriting and worse drawing skill. But not in the charming kind of way. So I’d rather rely on technology to put something together.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 25, 2021)

I use inkscape and I use the provided drill template as a starting point for the graphic layout


----------



## onemhz (Mar 25, 2021)

Can Inkscape art be imported into Cricut design space to be cut out of vinyl? Or do you print transfers?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't know how a cricut works. I use sunnyscopa no film as described in This thread


----------



## onemhz (Mar 25, 2021)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 25, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I use inkscape and I use the provided drill template as a starting point for the graphic layout


That's the way to start. Import the drill template in Illustrator.
It will give you the correct holes placement, and from there, you can work on your design. 

Also, go check out these tutorials and templates @dmnCrawler's blog


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 25, 2021)

I started with googling stock images/art I liked Then editing it with a free ap on my phone and putting it on water slide decals... a little trial and error for sure but I’m slowly refining the process.


----------



## fig (Mar 25, 2021)

All the above are great, and I've seen other methods here and elsewhere that are also awesome.

UV prints
airbrushing
acrylic pours
stamping
etching
labels
lenticulars
stickers
markers
sealed pencil sketch
etc
combo methods

it's really only limited by physics and creativity


----------



## dmnCrawler (Mar 25, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> That's the way to start. Import the drill template in Illustrator.
> It will give you the correct holes placement, and from there, you can work on your design.
> 
> Also, go check out these tutorials and templates @dmnCrawler's blog


Just updated the templates. These should work with most PedalPCB pedals. I have templates for others and will work on getting them up too.


----------

